# Necesito reparar una pcm stratus 97 motor 2.4 4 cilindros ?



## maximogerman (May 4, 2014)

hola saludos tengo un problema con una computadora de un STRATUS 97  y necesito si me pueden decir porque numero puedo sustituir trancistor 4221,04651168,1168 integrado 1199,c 9645 gracias si alguin me puede ayudar la pcm esta muerta ...


----------



## jsantos (May 5, 2014)

que tal, yo tengo un poco de experiencia tomale re los circuitos, puedo ayudarte.
tengo algunas computadoras de refacciones.


----------

